# Casa pronta vs lawyer



## bubulac (Sep 12, 2021)

Hello everybody,
We're thinking of buying a house, and I wonder if anybody has any experience with using the services of Casa Pronta in Portugal. Is that the equivalent of a lawyer? Would I need a lawyer if I use the services of Casa Pronta?
Thank you for any input available.
Cristian


----------

